# Woman freezes eggs to give hope of motherhood to daughter, 10



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4016639.ece

I have always felt that any limit on how long you can freeze eggs/embryos is insane. In the past, if a couple age 25 freeze their embryos, they have to have used all their embryos by the time they are 35. But a 47 year old woman, who uses an egg donor to create embryos, could use those embryos until she was 57.

It strikes me there are so many variables, that any limit on the time you can freeze eggs/embryos is wrong.

I do agree with individual clinics, imposing a limit, and say, if you haven't used your eggs/embryos within a certain time, *and* you don't contact us to let us know your wishes, we will destroy the embryos. That gets round the case of where parents disappear. I don't want the clinics to end up with freezers full of eggs/embryos, and them being stuck with them.

But I cannot agree with a government imposed time limit. Yes lobby parliament, to get can the rules changed in this case, but surely parliament should change the rules so, *everyone* can store their embryos for a long as they want. Maybe impose maximum age limit, but not a time limit. That is just crazy.

Lorna


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you may be interested in this to read through ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140458.0 there are similar issues raised + there is also a petition to be signed 

xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

And heres a bunch of dumb responses to that article 


I can see that maybe one day she will want a child with a genetic link, but that shouldnt account for the amount of love that child will receive. There are thousands of children out there wanting a loving home, what is so wrong with adoption? being infertile isnt the be all and end all!

ZJ, birmingham, UK

Here's a suggestion: if you're infertile, you can't have kids. Do we really want a country where, in a century's time, consist of genetically defective humans?

Jeff, Manchester



Jeff From Manchester needs to do some research!


----------

